# Srixon Z Star - WOW!!



## mikeyh (May 26, 2009)

All i can say is i 'loved' these balls!!!

I picked my first dozen on Sunday ready for my game Monday morning. I wasn't sure what to expect as i have never really liked Srixon balls before now. I have been currently using the DX2 soft balls which are ok. I do have a preference to harder ball but wanted more spin and feel around the greens.

Teed up on the first, rescue club in hand and....whack!! The ball seemed to explode off the club face with a lovely controlable draw. Next up 9 iron to the green, again the ball seemed to really compress into the clubface and shoot off with a slightly higher trajectory (good for me) but still a boring (not yawn!) ball flight. Gave some bite on the greens, nice and predictable.

I preceeded to hit one of my longest drives on our stoke index 1 par 4 leaving me with just a sandwedge in! (usually a 8 or 9 iron).

If there is a small gripe (and this is my preference only) I like more of a 'click' off the putter but i am being very very picky here as the roll was great.

I don't usually spend Â£30 on balls but for me these feel worth the money. Have I found my ultimate ball........ well maybe


----------



## AndrewG (May 26, 2009)

I used them for the first time this weekend too - got a dozen when subscribing to a <whisper>different mag</whisper> (sorry GM!)... I agree, they gave me a touch more distance than the NXT Tour I was using, and I got noticable check from my Vokey wedges. Didn't cut up too badly either. Might become my ball of choice, until the next one comes along


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2009)

I really want to try these but I've got to go through a dozen each of Z-URS, Nike One's and Cally iX's!!!
The amount I'm playing and losing them, they'll have bought out a new one before I need to buy.


----------



## andiritchie (May 26, 2009)

I have a sleeve of the z star and the z star x 

Iam just waiting for the course to play good before giving them ago

Not heard a bad word said about them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2009)

I have tried them and love them but like Ian I've a backlog of amassed balls to lose first


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2009)

I've tried them. They are OK...but for some reason I prefer the Srixon "soft feel"
Some people say they lose a little distance off the tee, but I haven't really found this to be honest.


----------



## andiritchie (May 30, 2009)

27 holes with the Z-star x and its a great ball

Nice flight off the tee and plenty of stop on the greens at the moment,i might need a slighty softer ball on harder greens but the x models works great 

Maybe half a club longer with them or it could be the warm air

Major plus not much scuffing


----------



## n8dog (May 30, 2009)

Yes the srixon z star is a lovely ball. My mate gave me one today to try and i loved it. I found it really long off the tee. I managed to hit several drives over 300 yrds which is a helpful benefit  Soft feel off of the irons as well which was perfect.

............................................................
In my titleist tour bag:                 Handicap: 14.6

Titleist 905t 8.5 stiff grafalloy blue
Ping G5 15* stiff grafalloy prolaunch blue
titleist 906f4 18.5 stiff aldila vs proto
callaway x20 tour 3-pw project x 6.0
cleveland cg10 54* s400
mizuno tour style 60* s400
scotty cameron studio design 1.5


----------



## slugger (Jun 10, 2009)

Golf international mag are offering 12 Z-Stars with a subscription... if you like the balls, you might as well get what works out as a free mag for 6 issues with them!


----------



## mikeyh (Jun 10, 2009)

How does the ZURS compare to the Z Star? Anyone played both?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2009)

I think the Z star is slightly the better ball in terms of distance and feel plus Srixon have stopped making the URS and URC


----------



## Swiggi (Jul 2, 2009)

I think they are quality. Ive tried the entire range of srixon balls and these are the best hands down. Know im using them ive began to notice that a  lot of other lads are using them, with handicaps varying from 6 to 18. But to be fair i think that if you like these then give the taylor made tp reds a go. They generate more spin on the wedge and a mid flight off the driver, which is better for me as i tend to get a high flight with every club!!! cheers


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 18, 2009)

Have finally used up the last of my stash of Z-URS, bought 2 dozen Z-star for Â£50 from a well known auction site , looking forward to giving them a good bash.


----------



## TonyN (Jul 19, 2009)

Think I actually prefered the Urs to be honest, although I was playing them when our greens were easy to hold.

I prefere the Urs off the driver face to but the Z-Star is by far, the only ball for me


----------



## Hodgie (Jul 28, 2009)

Have played the Z Star X and thought it was a great ball defo up there with the Pro V. Not a bad word to say about them but just down to personal choice ive went back to using Pro v1's.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 28, 2009)

Tried some at the weekend....nice but go nowhere when playing back into the wind.....no match for the olf trusty Pro V1 I'm afraid....


----------

